# driving with propane tanks open



## Calgary Dave (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer if this is illegal or not in my province, Alberta.  I do it all the time, with the only exception when I go onto a Ferry.  (they always check the tanks to make sure their off....never a mention as to them having to be off for regular road travel)  Does anyone know?


----------



## LEN (Oct 9, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Maybe a call the RCMP, In the US, only off on Ferries and a few tunnels.

LEN


----------



## carlitguy (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

I find it hard that it is legal in any jurisdiction in North America to drive with propane tanks on. If you are involved in an accident and propane leaks you have a major issue.
In Alberta the tanks must be off to fuel up, in a building, in a tunnel or on a vessel. Some people turn their tanks off and not actually turn the applicable appliances off. The fridge, stove, water heater, etc  continue to spark which is even more dangerous.
I have always vowed if I came upon an accident I would go and verify the tanks are off.
That being said, about 99% (42.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot) of the RV's going down the road do have their fridges on propane.
Dean in Canada from Woody's RV in Red Deer Alberta


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

We've been in our travel trailer for almost 10 years and full-time for the last six years and we've always driven with our propane on to fuel our fridge. We've never had a problem.


----------



## arewethereyet (Oct 18, 2009)

RE: driving with propane tanks open

We also keep the tank valve open, to keep the fridge going, and if it's cold enough, to keep the furnace going as well. The hot water heater occasionally kicks in as well I believe.

I know that our appliances try to light themselves a few times and then quit trying until the unit is cycled off and on again. I think this eliminates the danger of sparks while fueling, etc., provided the tank itself has been shut off before approaching the pumps. Of course, the right thing to do is to turn off the appliance(s), rather than the gas.


----------



## laknox (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open



> carlitguy - 10/17/2009  9:41 PM
> 
> I find it hard that it is legal in any jurisdiction in North America to drive with propane tanks on. If you are involved in an accident and propane leaks you have a major issue.
> In Alberta the tanks must be off to fuel up, in a building, in a tunnel or on a vessel. Some people turn their tanks off and not actually turn the applicable appliances off. The fridge, stove, water heater, etc  continue to spark which is even more dangerous.
> ...



Out of curiosity, how do they handle this on one of the overnight ferries that run from Seattle/Vancouver up to Alaska?  My fridge is pretty good, but I don't think it would keep things cold enough for more than about 8-10 hours.  Do they provide 110v service?  FWIW, we turn off the water heater whenever we're moving, but leave the tanks on for the fridge.

Lyle


----------



## carlitguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

arewethereyet:
I am totally opposed to the furnace being on when you go down the road.
The air balance to fuel goes right out of whack. The flame burns hotter (more orange) and affects your heat chamber. As a result, you will burn it out quicker. No, I am not saying in a few trips. Here is the problem, it burns from the inside out and you CAN NOT see the damage you are causing. Someday, you will have an issue with carbon monoxide and it is a killer. Make sure you have a good detector and your life insurance paid up.
It is not worth the risk.
If you go down the road with your tanks on and you have an issue or a fire, you will have an issue with your insurance company. Do people drive with their tanks open? Yes. Is it a smart thing to do? Absolutly not from a risk standpoint.
Dean in Canada


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Sir where are you getting your infromation?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

It is legal to travel with LP tanks open everywhere in the US, except in tunnels that state differently.  I only use the Refer. while traveling...common sense tells you to turn the water heater and furnace OFF.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

I agree with all of you, I keep my frig. on propane when on the road all others shut down


----------



## mosshead (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Pre travel checklist includes: Furnace off, water heater off, reefer working correctly on propane.  Always travel with propane on.  Must be off on ferrys.


----------



## LEN (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

And what do the propane fueled cars and pickup do, push them on and off the ferries and tunnels. I do turn off for tunnels and ferries.
On all the time for me and if it's cold enough the furnace is on too. I find it hard to believe since the burners on the furnace are with a fan driving air that there would be a burn change while driving down the road.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Sounds like there's a leetle bit of an opinion coming through from 'carlitguy' ...  :clown: 


> carlitguy - 10/17/2009  8:41 PM ... (42.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot) ...


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

I have used and will continue to use my furnace while driving if the temperature warrants.  Also, the only heat for the tanks and pipes in the basement come from the furnace.  Ain't been on but one ferry and they never mentioned nor did I think about my propane being on or off.  Good news of course is I'm still here to post the story.  No loud booms.  

There's an old adage from the refinery/chem plant workers..."the only good explosion is the one you're able to hear".


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

To clarify, we only run our fridge, not the furnace or hot water heater. I just don't want to waste all that fuel for heating the trailer while we are driving down the road. It only takes about 15 minutes to warm up the trailer once we've arrived at our destination. However, we have very seldom had to use our heat because we try to only travel in the warm part of the United States.  :laugh:


----------



## cdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Been driving 5-6 hours per day and never have any of the appliances going/turned on. Propane is turned off at all times while travelling. Fridge is new and well insulated. Freezer goods still solid on arrival and fridge compartment still cold. I turn the propane off not so much from a safety viewpoint, but primarily from an economic one. If air temperature is low, then it only takes a couple of minutes to warm up the interior on site arrival using much less fuel than one uses over the 5-6 hours going down the road. You see, I am working on my next million :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Good luck on that million in Obama's and the Democrat's New World!  :dead: 

Here's my take. You have to spend money on SOMETHING. You can't just travel around without spending money; it just doesn't happen. I think propane to keep my food at the proper temperature is one of those things that I can't avoid.

Charlie, if it were me doing what you are doing, I would have a very accurate thermometer in that fridge; one that tells me how the temperature changed for the whole time the light was off. If food is kept at or below a certain value for a certain time (depends on the food item and where it's been before you put it in the fridge), one risks making folks sick. I said "risks", and I DIDN'T say YOU were risking anyone's health. Clear? I didn't say YOU were.

To ME, keeping food at the right temperature is paramount to good cooking. That's why I spend the money and use the propane for what it's good for.

I don't think there's a safety issue. If there was, the manufacturer would have put in a cutout similar to the one that brings the steps in when the engine is running.


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

E-coli lottery...to save a few dollars?  I've had my mh for 2+ years and have over 23,000 miles and I have spent exactly $34.18 on propane.  Dang it, if we hadn't gone north and had to use the furnace to supplement the heat pumps it wouldn't have been that much.


----------



## ke3ju (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open



> carlitguy - 10/17/2009  9:41 PM
> 
> I find it hard that it is legal in any jurisdiction in North America to drive with propane tanks on. If you are involved in an accident and propane leaks you have a major issue.
> In Alberta the tanks must be off to fuel up, in a building, in a tunnel or on a vessel. Some people turn their tanks off and not actually turn the applicable appliances off. The fridge, stove, water heater, etc  continue to spark which is even more dangerous.
> ...



I guess under those rules, propane powered vehicles would be illegal all together...


----------



## Gallopinggopher (Nov 22, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

Hey Guys,

I've a class A.  When I start the engine to travel, my reefer automatically switches to power.  Once cranked and running, I turn the gas off.  In a TT I can see leaving the gas on for the reefer but w/a coach, why?  If the family starts to chill, I crank up the dash heater and if that fails, I crank the pony motor and use the heat pumps.  Easy as that


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open



Nothing is "wrong" with that or any other way that is provided by the manufacturers of the products.  

My particular equipment doesn't operate off of 12VDC. It is AC or PROPANE.


----------



## CharlieS (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: driving with propane tanks open

I live in North Carolina just south of the Hampton Roads area (Virginia Beach). To get out of this area going North or West - you pretty much have to go through a tunnel. To do that - your propane tanks have to be turned OFF. I just did it and was reminded today...


----------

